# tree rats



## jac (Apr 14, 2004)

a ?? about what is legal to used to hunt tree rats with want to hunt with
my ruger mark 111 target with reflex red dot ?


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Fine.Good to go!


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2 (Mar 5, 2011)

Should be fine, just make sure that the place your hunt allows it. Some places are shotgun only.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I don't hunt public/state land so yes,if you are there are restrictions at some areas. .22 head shot,the only way to go! I don't like eating lead shot!!!!!


----------

